# Hanging 4' Fluorescents From Jack Chain



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

is there a maximum length the jack chain can be, looking at 8' jack chains? Industrial environment


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't believe there is a length to worry about.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i believe you would have to check the mfg data on that. there is a weight limit per foot if i remember right. one of the industrial guys will get it here soon!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Just remember 410.56



> (E) Stranding. Stranded conductors shall be used for wiring
> on luminaire chains and on other movable or flexible
> parts.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Which wiring method are you using for the lights?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

stranded #10 awg mc


----------

